# Mes mésaventures avec l'ipod touch [SAV Apple]



## Verti (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis vu offrir un ipod touch NEUF 8 go il y a trois semaines.
Je n'ai pas eu de facture avec mais l'ipod est enregistré à mon nom chez Apple, donc garanti.

Mon 1er ipod touch avait un nombre conséquents de pixels morts, je le renvoie par ups, j'en reçois un nouveau (issu du refurb, probablement).

Problème: le 2nd ipod touch a le bouton home qui déconne. Je le renvoie par ups et j'en reçois un troisième aujourd'hui.

Problème bis:  le 3ème ipod (reconditionné) est rayé, il y a un pixel mort et des poussières sont insérées dans l'écran.

J'ai appelé de nouveau Apple, au service technique mais ils me disent de les recontacter lundi pour que je joigne le service commercial fermé ce soir et ce week end. Je n'en saurais donc pas plus avec lundi.

Je ne souhaite plus renvoyer un ipod par ups, car ils ne passent qu'en semaine, pendant mes horaires de boulot, et que j'ai déjà du bloquer des jours pour recevoir le colis. De plus je ne souhaite plus obtenir d'ipod reconditionné alors que mon ipod a été acheté neuf.

Que pensez vous que je puisse demander au service commercial Apple lundi? Merci de vos idées !


----------

